# Am I Really That Bad?



## aces_up1504 (1 Dec 2012)

Well I did my first ride this evening!

After very little exercise apart from golf for the past 5 or 6 years, at 33 i decieded enough was enough and wanted to improve my fitness and energy levels.

So will some help from here and a local bike shop i have bought a Tricross with the C2W scheme, but i wont get the voucher until Jan.

So had some spare time today and dug out ( literally) my old Raleigh Quicksand MTB, which has not been used for maybe 7 years, so you can imagine what state it was in.

Well got into some kind of working order, Just and went out for my first ride tonight. Gears are pretty messed up i quickly found 

http://app.strava.com/activities/30437451

Just on 4 miles was more than enough in near freezing conditions. But was out cycling for just shy of 30 mins and a average of 8.4mph

Aerobically i did not feel to bad, but have some serious weak cyling muscles and any incline was a killer and have admit i had to take a couple of breathers.

TBH felt a bit of failure, but shows how lazy i have become. But its a start and have created a couple of segments in Strava to compare improvements hopefully.

Hopefully built up enough fitness over the comming month to do the tricross justice.


----------



## MattHB (1 Dec 2012)

Not a failure at all.. You got out on your bike in December.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 Dec 2012)

You are really brave to have braved this icy weather


----------



## Peteaud (1 Dec 2012)

You have to start somewhere.

And with Strava to help you will soon get much much fitter.

And well done for getting off your backside and getting out.


----------



## aces_up1504 (1 Dec 2012)

MattHB said:


> Not a failure at all.. You got out on your bike in December.


 
Cheers, Cold does not bother me to much, playing as goalkeeper for years in midwinter you get used to it!


----------



## MattHB (1 Dec 2012)

You'll be amazed at how much easier the tricross will be, even with no gains in fitness between now and then


----------



## aces_up1504 (1 Dec 2012)

MattHB said:


> You'll be amazed at how much easier the tricross will be, even with no gains in fitness between now and then


 
Thats what i am hoping, rough it out for a month on the knackered tank of a MTB and the tricross will feel like a breeze


----------



## MattHB (1 Dec 2012)

aces_up1504 said:


> Thats what i am hoping, rough it out for a month on the knackered tank of a MTB and the tricross will feel like a breeze



Modern bikes are just astonishingly good, especially good ones like the tricross. Your problem will be not over doing it because you'll want to get out ALL THE TIME


----------



## ianrauk (1 Dec 2012)

Not a failure at all.
Near 7 years ago I took up cycling again after an 18 year break.
My first ride after all that time was only 1 and a half miles.
It took 7 minutes to ride and over half an hour to recover. The wife thought I was going to have a heart attack.

So near 7 years down the line... 4 stones lighter.. and well, just look at my cycling log below.

You are certainly not alone on this forum... you are just one of many of us who have experienced the same thing.

Well Done!


----------



## Easytigers (1 Dec 2012)

You won't think it now but good going mate...just wait for 6 months down the line when you look back and think "How could I have found that hard?".It all starts somewhere!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2012)

MattHB said:


> Not a failure at all.. You got out on your bike in December.


+1 for this. There was a time when my bike went into store in about October and didn't come out again until Easter.

So why do you think you failed? Speed? If your bike is a heavy one and on knobbly tyres then 9 to 10mph is about what I'd expect, and less in winter as the muscles don't really want to get working the same in the cold.

Distance? If this is your first ride in 7 years I think you've done okay. I wouldn't expect you to be going off and doing 10, 20 or 30 miles straight off. Cycling works different muscles to many other sports and this is a challenging time of year to be starting. Just go out often and do a bit more distance each time and the rest will come without you realizing.


----------



## MrJamie (1 Dec 2012)

Well done, it really only can get better. The new bike, seeing your fitness improve and better weather next summer (hopefully) should make it a lot more enjoyable


----------



## aces_up1504 (1 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> +1 for this. There was a time when my bike went into store in about October and didn't come out again until Easter.
> 
> So why do you think you failed? Speed? If your bike is a heavy one and on knobbly tyres then 9 to 10mph is about what I'd expect, and less in winter as the muscles don't really want to get working the same in the cold.
> 
> Distance? If this is your first ride in 7 years I think you've done okay. I wouldn't expect you to be going off and doing 10, 20 or 30 miles straight off. Cycling works different muscles to many other sports and this is a challenging time of year to be starting. Just go out often and do a bit more distance each time and the rest will come without you realizing.


 
2nd ride i did a 20m ride in barmouth in september with my 3 year old bolted on the wife, so was done very leisurely. About 4 hours in the saddle.

Yeah heavy was an understatment, Would not be suprised if was near 20kg.

I was dispointed in as soon as the incline i really struggled


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2012)

aces_up1504 said:


> 2nd ride i did a 20m ride in barmouth in september with my 3 year old bolted on the wife, so was done very leisurely. About 4 hours in the saddle.
> 
> Yeah heavy was an understatment, Would not be suprised if was near 20kg.
> 
> I was dispointed in as soon as the incline i really struggled


Apologies, I must have missed something there. It's still early days though so you're not doing so bad.

Dunna worry about those inclines, it won't be long before you'll look back and be amazed that you once struggled on them.

The new bike will make a massive difference, both in how it rides and how much easier it'll be to motivate yourself.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Dec 2012)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Dunna worry about those inclines, it won't be long before you'll look back and be amazed that you once struggled on them.
> 
> .


 
When i got back on my bike the "massive hill" i struggled to get up is now in fact a very slight incline i dont even think about.


----------



## DaveyM (1 Dec 2012)

I also got a Tricross on C2W scheme 8 weeks ago, I can't tell you what a difference it has made to my life. I am nearly 2 stone lighter and I crossed the 600 mile mark today. My first ride was 4 miles on an old MTB and I couldn't even make the hill near my house that I now don't even notice.

You will soon be bitten by the bug, use strava, join cycle log and get on here regular. Set yourself a goal and when you reach it don't be affraid to tell everyone on here and they will motivate you to push harder for the next goal.

Good luck pal


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2012)

Peteaud said:


> When i got back on my bike the "massive hill" i struggled to get up is now in fact a very slight incline i dont even think about.


I've got a fair few like that. However I have now worked up to ones like this (link) which I was quite chuffed to have successfully climbed recently. (Just to show what can be achieved.)


----------



## aces_up1504 (1 Dec 2012)

I had sort of set a goal of doing the Cheshire Cat in March not sure what distance, guess it depends on how well i train, but thinking 30mile at present followed by the liverpool chester through the tunnel 50mile in july, followed by a coast to coast/ or similar distance charity ride in september ( Maybe Liverpool - basingstoke, work to headquaters)

So i do have some fairly big ambition!!!

But obviously depends on time/money/ motivation 

One thing i did notice that front suspension just seems to sap energy, if you get out of the saddle on a MTB


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Dec 2012)

aces_up1504 said:


> I had sort of set a goal of doing the Cheshire Cat in March not sure what distance, guess it depends on how well i train, but thinking 30mile at present followed by the liverpool chester through the tunnel 50mile in july, followed by a coast to coast/ or similar distance charity ride in september ( Maybe Liverpool - basingstoke, work to headquaters)
> 
> So i do have some fairly big ambition!!!
> 
> But obviously depends on time/money/ motivation


I don't know about everyone else but that sounds pretty do-able to me. If you can get out 2 or 3 times a week and increase your mileage as often as possible, 30 miles by March shouldn't be too hard. As for the rest, once you can do 30 miles regularly then 50 is harder but manageable.



aces_up1504 said:


> One thing i did notice that front suspension just seems to sap energy, if you get out of the saddle on a MTB


This is true and is why rigid bikes are still the norm for serious road use.


----------



## Peteaud (1 Dec 2012)

30 mile by March should not be a problem, 50 miles by July wont be a problem either.

Just stick at it, but dont over do it either.


----------



## aces_up1504 (1 Dec 2012)

Cheers for that Phil, Was not sure if it was to little over eager or not

and every one else for the encouragement


----------



## DaveyM (1 Dec 2012)

In my first 2 months I have done a 30, 40, 50 and even a 64 mile ride and my average speed is around 13.5 mph so it can be done, I find it hard to make time but love being out and about so always manage to get a couple of miles in


----------



## aces_up1504 (1 Dec 2012)

DaveyM said:


> In my first 2 months I have done a 30, 40, 50 and even a 64 mile ride and my average speed is around 13.5 mph so it can be done, I find it hard to make time but love being out and about so always manage to get a couple of miles in


 
Excellent Davey, Hopefully my progression is as good!!


----------



## Trail Child (2 Dec 2012)

Congratulations!


----------



## Crankarm (2 Dec 2012)

Yes, well done. Hope you stick at it. Good luck.


----------



## CopperCyclist (2 Dec 2012)

There's no failure at all. Congrats on your successful first ride!

My first ride back on a bike I still remember now, as I had to stop up what I thought at the time was a massive hill (I now know its a lengthy and gentle incline!), get off the bike and almost pass out. Seriously - I couldn't stand and thought I was about to lose consciousness! I thought I was 'relatively' fit too!


----------



## aces_up1504 (2 Dec 2012)

Well not feeling to bad this morning, legs are fine but undercarriage is a little sore!


----------



## SpokeyDokey (2 Dec 2012)

aces_up1504 said:


> Well not feeling to bad this morning, legs are fine but undercarriage is a little sore!


 
Your not going to get offers of help on the latter on here. 

Seriously though - first step is the biggest/hardest and you've done that.

I'm a relapsed cyclist newbie (not sure that makes sense) and I find mycyclinglog a brilliant little tool as you are part of something bigger in the groups section (albeit near the bottom) and you can view your results/progress depicted in a number of ways - if you like that sort of thing it is very motivational.

The Show Us Your Newbie Progress thread on here is a goodie too.

Have fun!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (2 Dec 2012)

Peteaud said:


> When i got back on my bike the "massive hill" i struggled to get up is now in fact a very slight incline i dont even think about.




All inclines are still like massive hills to me!


----------



## Saluki (2 Dec 2012)

Well done for getting on your bike at this time of year. Its not the normal time of year for a first ride, so good on you. When we restarted 18 months ago or so, we had Apollo XC26 MTBs and they were heavy (40lbs) and knackered us on all our early rides but we stuck with them as we knew we had better bikes coming along in our near future and that really motivated us.
On our first few rides, we were doing 4 or 5 miles in 30 - 35 minutes on those old MTBs, so keep on keeping on and when that Tricross arrives you will be semi fit and have even more enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Devonshiredave (2 Dec 2012)

I've got to echo the support here. I fancied going put today until I saw the state of our local roads. I simply didn't risk getting the bike out for fear of coming off. Gotta applaud you for getting out there.
I have only recently returned to cycling after about 15 or 16 years. I have an old MTB that I resurrected and got bitten by the bug and took the plunge getting a new road bike to commute to work etc through the C2W scheme. Like everyone, your good self included, we all have to start somewhere. Do what you can when you can. Keep it up, keep in touch on forum. I've found this a huge source of encouragement, knowledge and friendship.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Dec 2012)

Failure? Of course you are! And after a bout of inactivity we are all prone to beat ourselves up.
There are hundreds on the forum, including me who've been in the same boat. Split 2013 into blocks of 3 months each...... you'll notice the improvement over these chunks of time.
By December 2013 you'll be fine. Then you can try running... you'll be a failure again!!!


----------



## Snarf (2 Dec 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you. I've been at it since August on an old MTB and it does get easier I assure you. Well done and keep going, it's great fun!


----------



## aces_up1504 (2 Dec 2012)

Cheers for the all comments. I am hoping to go out 4 times a week, barring any stupid weather.

So out again tonight and although slight quicker ( 30 seconds) and few less stops this time!!!

When riding if you stop Strava stop as well? I was slower in the climb but only stopped once, while last time i stopped a few times. So not quite sure how that worked.

The new bike can not come soon enough, I am probably making it such hard work for myself, I noticed the brakes are catching the rim and I am limited to 6 of 8 gears on the middle gear ring ( should learn the terminology really)


----------



## Saluki (2 Dec 2012)

Try 'my tracks' as it records your moving time, overall time, moving average and overall average. I like this app as I can see how long I was stopped for. It also records your climbs and tells you your total elevation ridden in feet or metres. Not as good as Strava but it does give you a better breakdown IMO (maybe I just haven't worked Strava out properly yet though)


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Dec 2012)

Snarf said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I've been at it since August on an old MTB and it does get easier I assure you. Well done and keep going, it's great fun!


I would like to know when, i am going backwards since Aug/Sept, and the includes having done more difficult rides to try and improve.
Ridewithgps is good for analysing rides though unless you have a gps recorder that has tcx/gpx files you will need to export from either strava, endomondo, my tracks then import the tcx/gpx file, (this is not a bad idea anyway as it then gives you a copy of your ride to do with as you wish)


----------



## Sittingduck (3 Dec 2012)

Well done for getting out there in December! I seriously wouldn't worry about speed, at this stage of the game. Just get used to being on a bike and gradually increasing duration of the rides. The new bike will be a revelation and doing some rides on a knackered old MTB is not a bad way to start, imho


----------



## aces_up1504 (4 Dec 2012)

Cheers for all the encouragment, I can just about handle only having 6 or 7 gears! Much kudos goes to those with a single gear!

But will have to sort the brakes out i think, there probably killing me up the massive hill ( 0.7% for 1/2 mile ), Ok small incline!

Basically they are applying properly but not realsing, I think the mechanism is moving, is it just a simple case of making sure all the nuts and bolts are tight then?


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Dec 2012)

If they are v-brakes, give them a good clean and apply some lubrication to the pivot points. Also try tightning the little screws that are found on the arm of the brake mechanism. They will increase the tension of the spring that pushes the arm (and attached brake block) back away from the rim, when the brake lever is released.


----------



## surfatwork (5 Dec 2012)

OP, I averaged 7mph on my first ride, so you cant be that bad!!!! I agree - it takes a lot of motivation to venture out when it is freezing like it is, so give yourself a pat that you did


----------



## aces_up1504 (6 Dec 2012)

Cheers Sittingduck,

Yeah defo needs a little motivation to get out when the weather as it is, Not been able to go out this week so far due to other family commitments and now have a dose of man flu and aching all over.

I think friday at the earliest will be my next ride


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Dec 2012)

just get out and enjoy yourself. wait until you can cycle for a couple of hours without stopping before you start beating yourself up at being slower on a certain section, about being overtaken by others, about being slower, about having to stop on hills. It does not have to be a punishment routine and more to the point, it is not meant to be either. Just enjoy it through the winter months, enjoy the great sunrises & sunsets, the wonderful misty mornings, and the cold blue sunshine: OK - I could be talking about another country, but yesterday whilst very cold and icy was wonderfully clear and sunny here and the hedgerows had some great icicles alongside all the flooding! Enjoy it.


----------



## postman (9 Dec 2012)

I have got to confess i have not been out for three weeks.Just too lazy and i keep telling myself it's cold.


----------



## Longshot (11 Dec 2012)

aces_up1504 said:


> Maybe Liverpool - basingstoke, work to headquaters


 
If you do that Neil, I'll buy you a beer in Basingstoke


----------



## aces_up1504 (11 Dec 2012)

Cheers Si,
Just an idea at the minute, I guess a lot depends on how much the bug bites and some other family stuff happening at the minute pans out.

Never been one for Charity rides etc as i have never had a cause close to my heart but looks like that might be changing


----------



## Longshot (11 Dec 2012)

aces_up1504 said:


> Cheers Si,
> Just an idea at the minute, I guess a lot depends on how much the bug bites and some other family stuff happening at the minute pans out.
> 
> Never been one for Charity rides etc as i have never had a cause close to my heart but looks like that might be changing


 
Sorry to hear that last part. Best of luck with it - whatever/whoever concerned.

I'm considering doing London-Amsterdam next year - organising it as a works event for charity.


----------



## aces_up1504 (22 Jan 2013)

Well finally the voucher has arrived yesterday, so i will be picking up my 2012 Tricross, in the next couple of days or over the weekend.

I must admit I have not gone out on the bike since first raising this tread, obviously the weather had not helped, but combined with a serious family illness and a bike which is only fit for the bin, the aim of getting fit has taken a back step.

The illness to my sister has given me some drive to do something charity based cycle event, so hopefully this will give me the motivation to put the miles in.

I think i will use the thread to update my progress from cycling newbie to a full fledged road cyclist


----------



## Nigelnaturist (22 Jan 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Well finally the voucher has arrived yesterday, so i will be picking up my 2012 Tricross, in the next couple of days or over the weekend.
> 
> I must admit I have not gone out on the bike since first raising this tread, obviously the weather had not helped, but combined with a serious family illness and a bike which is only fit for the bin, the aim of getting fit has taken a back step.
> 
> ...


Hope what ever is wrong is not to serious, and good luck with the charity event/s


----------



## aces_up1504 (26 Jan 2013)

Picked the bike up to today, so I am now the proud owner of my first ever proper bike.

Unfortunately the weather conspired against me with all the snow last night, so its still sat Un-used in the kitchen.

I added another 100 quid to the voucher, which was quickly used up with a under seat bag, drink and holder, pump, couple of spare inner tubes and jumped straight in to the Lycra with a pair of 3/4 padded bib tights.


----------



## mark1974 (26 Jan 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Picked the bike up to today, so I am now the proud owner of my first ever proper bike.
> 
> Unfortunately the weather conspired against me with all the snow last night, so its still sat Un-used in the kitchen.
> 
> I added another 100 quid to the voucher, which was quickly used up with a under seat bag, drink and holder, pump, couple of spare inner tubes and jumped straight in to the Lycra with a pair of 3/4 padded bib tights.


 
you will soon be pounding the miles in good luck with the family issues


----------



## aces_up1504 (26 Jan 2013)

Cheers, if you see a slow all the gear no idea on a tricross in button or Widnes, tried not to laugh to hard


----------



## aces_up1504 (27 Jan 2013)

First run on the bike today. Just short of 8 miles, average speed @ 11.4mph. Pretty much shows how unfit I am.

Sore arse now but all good


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jan 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> First run on the bike today. Just short of 8 miles, average speed @ 11.4mph. Pretty much shows how unfit I am.
> 
> Sore arse now but all good


 

Nice one.. keep it up and it get's easier.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jan 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> First run on the bike today. Just short of 8 miles, average speed @ 11.4mph. Pretty much shows how unfit I am.
> 
> Sore arse now but all good


 Sounds like a decent start. Keep it up!


----------



## aces_up1504 (27 Jan 2013)

Cheers, let's hope it gets easier.

Couple of plus points took a 1 1/2 mins out of a strava section and no longer bottom lol, hit around 25mph on a small down hill section which was good fun.


----------



## Risex4 (27 Jan 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Nice one.. keep it up and it get's easier.


 
 When?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (27 Jan 2013)

Risex4 said:


> When?


Ditto.


aces_up1504 said:


> Cheers, let's hope it gets easier.
> 
> Couple of plus points took a 1 1/2 mins out of a strava section and no longer bottom lol, hit around 25mph on a small down hill section which was good fun.


As Ian says, it does to a point, they say it doesn't get easier you just get faster, I am waiting for the faster bit.


----------



## Risex4 (27 Jan 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> First run on the bike today. Just short of 8 miles, average speed @ 11.4mph. Pretty much shows how unfit I am.
> 
> Sore arse now but all good


 
Sorry, how rude of me, was being too glib to reply to the OP. As said, keep at it. 8/11.4 isnt a bad starting block at all.


----------



## malcermie (28 Jan 2013)

Fitness just seems to creep up on me. Suddenly find that hill that needed the granny ring no longer does Have just got a Triban 3 and am very pleased to see the higher average speeds I am getting. Need to be fit enough for the London to Brighton in June!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

malcermie said:


> Fitness just seems to creep up on me. Suddenly find that hill that needed the granny ring no longer does Have just got a Triban 3 and am very pleased to see the higher average speeds I am getting. Need to be fit enough for the London to Brighton in June!


 

If you are doing the L2B charity ride, you will find it a piece of pishh if you are even midly fit. You will just get sucked along with the many thousands of others cyclists on the day. The only hills of note are Turners and Ditchling. Both of which you won't probably ride up due to the sheer amount of other cyclists in the road walking.


----------



## aces_up1504 (29 Jan 2013)

Had a brain fart and wiped my previous strava data 

Second ride out tonight, arse sore the moment it touched the seat, did a quick 4 mile which took a near 40 mins on the old mtb in 19 mins 06 seconds average speed of 12.4mph.

Picked up a top 10 on a segment on strava a 1/2 mile drag averaging 15.4 mph, was chuffed until I noticed only 19 people had done it lol.

Target is sub 2 mins so need to knock off 12 seconds

Overall quite happy tonight


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Jan 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Had a brain fart and wiped my previous strava data


It should either be on your unit if you haven't that many rides on it, or do what I do, just copy the data to a folder on the computer, before you do anything with it. (this is part of my routine with pictures, back up the originals to dvd, I use 4Gb cards so they fit perfectly) I also have a complete copy of the units folder structure and all the data, and this is duplicated on another drive, my system has 4 drives.
Just a thought, that way you always have a copy.


----------



## aces_up1504 (16 Mar 2013)

Its been a while since I have updated this thread.

Its been a month since my last ride not good for a newbie, although a 2 week chest infection, overtime and bad weather is my excuse, although motivation has been lacking.

Finally got a chance to go out today, planned to do 15 miles whiston to ormskirk, had to detour to lydiate ( parents house instead of sisters), so added another 3 miles to the journey.

So 18 miles all together. Was very slow at 11mph but still enjoyed it and missed the rain. Give I had only done 8 miles before it was a big increase.

Going to spend tomorrow sorting the seat out, I have spoon to fit but feel I am sitting on the nose of the saddle, so not using my sit bones.

It made the ride very uncomfortable so never found a rhythm, and thinking was part of the reason for the lack of speed as needed to take the pressure off as never felt muscular or cardio tired. Does that make sense?


----------



## RWright (17 Mar 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Its been a while since I have updated this thread.
> 
> Its been a month since my last ride not good for a newbie, although a 2 week chest infection, overtime and bad weather is my excuse, although motivation has been lacking.
> 
> ...


 
It makes sense to me, still happens to me after I put in more hours than normal but it is getting better. Good padded shorts, getting your saddle position dialed in and more saddle time will help. It doesn't bother me as much now as it did when I first started out.


----------



## aces_up1504 (17 Mar 2013)

I forgot to ask

How much water should I drink for a 18 mile journey?

Once I got going, I noticed my tyres were a little flat, bulging at the bottom. Is there a pressure checker I can buy and what pressure should a tricross with standard tyres be at?

Thanks


----------



## ianrauk (17 Mar 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> I forgot to ask
> 
> How much water should I drink for a 18 mile journey?
> 
> ...


 
Just take a bottle and drink when you are thirsty. I relatively fit person shouldn't really need much water for 18 miles.

As to tyre pressure. Get a *track pump* with a pressure gauge. They are not hugely expensive. My halfords one has lasted a long time.

On the sidewall of the tyres will be indicated minimum and maximum pressure in PSI & BAR. You say you have standard road tyres so I would expect you would need about 100 psi for your bike. But inflate to what is comfortable for you somewhere between the min and max.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Mar 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> I forgot to ask
> 
> How much water should I drink for a 18 mile journey?
> 
> ...


 
I don't think there is a 'should' re how much water to drink. Just take a bottle and use it if you feel the need. I assume you keep yourself fairly well hydrated all the time. Over that distance I'd only want a few sips although more on a blistering hot day. Everyone's different though.

Re pressure checker. You'll need a floor pump anyway to keep on top of tyre pressures. They have inbuilt gauges. Get something like a Joe Blow from Halfords for £25.

Pressures should be on the tyre sidewall or visit the tyre manufacturers website.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Mar 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Just take a bottle and drink when you are thirsty. I relatively fit person shouldn't really need much water for 18 miles.
> 
> As to tyre pressure. Get a *track pump* with a pressure gauge. They are not hugely expensive. My halfords one has lasted a long time.
> 
> On the sidewall of the tyres will be indicated minimum and maximum pressure in PSI & BAR. You say you have standard road tyres so I would expect you would need about 100 psi for your bike. But inflate to what is comfortable for you somewhere between the min and max.


 
Spooky! More or less the same reply. I must've been typing while you were posting.

Anyway well done - you won as you posted first.


----------



## Raging Squirrel (17 Mar 2013)

Whiston to Ormskirk......on the right roads that could be an ace route. Sounds like youre doing good. I'm still to get out on my bike this year


----------



## aces_up1504 (17 Mar 2013)

Cheers a track pump it is.

Here is the route

http://app.strava.com/activities/44608546

Its a nice route, a little stop start at the beggining, the section along the rainford bypass is a little un inspiring but some nice sections overall.


----------



## fullcycle (17 Mar 2013)

Well done for getting back on your bike, its not a race improve in your own time


----------



## Nigelnaturist (17 Mar 2013)

I hardly need a drink on 30 miles in this weather, though I usually have some about half way, ( and usually a cig, but not always) and some fig rolls.


----------



## SWSteve (17 Mar 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Cheers a track pump it is.
> 
> Here is the route
> 
> ...


 
Looks a great route, finishing with a decent as opposed to a climb is a bonus


----------



## User16625 (17 Mar 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Well I did my first ride this evening!
> 
> After very little exercise apart from golf for the past 5 or 6 years, at 33 i decieded enough was enough and wanted to improve my fitness and energy levels.
> 
> ...


 

Yeah that is pretty bad if we're honest. The best way to improve is to do more cycling. You will get better over time.


----------



## MisterStan (18 Mar 2013)

There's a Cycle Chat group on Strava - if you join it, it will allow others to see when you've been out and give you Kudos - may be a nice little extra bit of motivation for you....
http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


----------



## aces_up1504 (18 Mar 2013)

MisterStan said:


> There's a Cycle Chat group on Strava - if you join it, it will allow others to see when you've been out and give you Kudos - may be a nice little extra bit of motivation for you....
> http://app.strava.com/clubs/cyclechat


 
Cheers, Have done!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Mar 2013)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Yeah that is pretty bad if we're honest. The best way to improve is to do more cycling. You will get better over time.


A bit harsh.
My first ride was no better back in June , 8.5 miles ' 9.32mph. and whilst I am no speed freak even now, I am managing 14mph avgs over most routes I do, and whilst not incredibly hilly, they aren't flat either, but like Stig say's just keep at it.
I have followed you on strava.


----------



## aces_up1504 (18 Mar 2013)

Maybe a little harsh but that ride was on a clapped out tank of MTB with brakes rubbing Lol.

Will be happy if I can get to 14-15mph average for 20 miles come late summer


----------



## Nomadski (19 Mar 2013)

Main thing is you have gone out and done it, the speed increase will come naturally, not just with the new bike, and you will go further, faster and for longer before taking a break without you even realising it.

When I first started in August I did a 4 mile route with 2 breaks, went up to 9 mile route of Richmond Park with 2 breaks, then rode to Richmond Park and back on a 17.9 mile route with 2 breaks. Jumped to a 35 mile route with 1 break and finally did a 55 miler with 2 breaks. My speed has pretty much settled on 13.7 mph but having maintained that over longer distances it has been satisfying enough.

1 thing I have learnt, compare to your own results, not to any speed demons on Strava etc. It can be disheartening to see yourself in the bottom 35% of segments etc, so I tend to just ignore all that and concentrate on how I did this time to last time, and appreciate the natural progression of improvement.

Most of all enjoy it, one of the wonders I have found with bikes is seeing areas in a new way, and visiting places I would never have normally driven through in my car. Beats the gym in every way imo!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Mar 2013)

Nomadski said:


> Main thing is you have gone out and done it, the speed increase will come naturally, not just with the new bike, and you will go further, faster and for longer before taking a break without you even realising it.
> 
> When I first started in August I did a 4 mile route with 2 breaks, went up to 9 mile route of Richmond Park with 2 breaks, then rode to Richmond Park and back on a 17.9 mile route with 2 breaks. Jumped to a 35 mile route with 1 break and finally did a 55 miler with 2 breaks. My speed has pretty much settled on 13.7 mph but having maintained that over longer distances it has been satisfying enough.
> 
> ...


Ditto. Similar progression here. You can set strava to show the leaderboard of those you follow by default which if you follow people of a similar ability will give you a more balanced table, though do try to include those that are slightly better and slightly worse on your regular segments.


----------



## GentlyBenevolent (20 Mar 2013)

You're near some great cycling there. Last year I enjoyed doing bits along the coast up to Southport, the country lanes around Burscough/Mawdesly are lovely and there's the hills around Parbold and Ashurst Beacon for a nice challenge. Check it out on strava for some of the segments. A bit further afield and you can take in the ironman cycling course, from Rivington/Winter Hill to Eccleston, although it's a good distance from where you're starting.



aces_up1504 said:


> http://app.strava.com/activities/44608546


----------



## aces_up1504 (29 Mar 2013)

A short run out today, only 6 miles but had a go at the local hill ( its nothing special but I was a nice to get to the top without stopping)

So happy with that.

Less happy with my average speed, so I have bought a cycling computer, so during my short evening runs I will try to achieve 15mph for a period of time during the ride and try to lengthen it over time.

After sliding the saddle forward it feels much more comfortable but was less comfortable on the elbows and hands, so some tweaking required.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (29 Mar 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> A short run out today, only 6 miles but had a go at the local hill ( its nothing special but I was a nice to get to the top without stopping)
> 
> So happy with that.
> 
> ...


I would be happy if I could manage 15mph.


----------



## aces_up1504 (3 Apr 2013)

Did another short run last night just over 5 miles:

Using the cycle computer I concentrated on keeping a +15mph for 0.5 mile straight road. Done it mainly and averaged 15.9mph and new PB on the strava segment.

But really showing my lack of fitness.

One thing my knees are killing me this morning, I think its due to moving the seat foward. So back it goes.


----------



## Ozzrahog (3 Apr 2013)

Well done mate, it's already getting easier


----------



## Tribanite (3 Apr 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Did another short run last night just over 5 miles:
> 
> Using the cycle computer I concentrated on keeping a +15mph for 0.5 mile straight road. Done it mainly and averaged 15.9mph and new PB on the strava segment.
> 
> ...



Also try using an easier gear,but spinning the pedals more. Will feel strange at first,but perservere. Your knees will thank you in the long run


----------



## aces_up1504 (12 Jun 2013)

Been a little while since I have updated this thread.

TBH, I am disappointed in myself how little I have managed to cycle over the past 2 months, other than the social ride with Cycle Chat, a little jaunt along the wirral way and commute to work, the bike has been parked up.

The recent good weather spurted me into action along with the realisation that the Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool 50 miles is only a month a way.

So did the Wirral Bikeathlon last sunday and clocked up 28 miles around 12.5mph.

And also had a run out with Liverpool Century last night on a social ride with the C group for 18 miles averaging near 14mph.

Hopefully more cycling to come and would like to get at least 35 mile ride in the legs before LCL


----------



## Nomadski (18 Jun 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Been a little while since I have updated this thread.
> 
> TBH, I am disappointed in myself how little I have managed to cycle over the past 2 months, other than the social ride with Cycle Chat, a little jaunt along the wirral way and commute to work, the bike has been parked up.
> 
> ...



So on 1st December u were just about managing 4 miles @ 8mph av and now your doing 28 mile runs @ 12mph!

I would call that significant progress!

Well done


----------



## aces_up1504 (18 Jun 2013)

Cheers!

Also getting further into the murky world of cycling and going clipless. Pedals and Shoes bought. The question is do i just have a little cycle and get used to them or just jump straight in and go out with the group again tonight


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

I would have a little practise before going out. Having a quick spin around the block wont harm ypu for this evenings ride, but practise clipping in and out before setting off.


----------



## Longshot (18 Jun 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Also getting further into the murky world of cycling and going clipless. Pedals and Shoes bought. The question is do i just have a little cycle and get used to them or just jump straight in and go out with the group again tonight


 
Neil

I did my first clipless ride today - 25 miles. It was fine. Go for it!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Jun 2013)

Longshot said:


> Neil
> 
> I did my first clipless ride today - 25 miles. It was fine. Go for it!


Well done.


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jun 2013)

re: knees. I sometimes get pain in my knees if I try to push too hard in a gear that is to hard. When spinning fast in a low gear I find myself without any injuries - unless I fall off and smash my shoulder/knee/hip onto some lovely soft tarmac


----------



## aces_up1504 (19 Jun 2013)

First clip less ride tonight 10 miles @ 13mph. So quite impressed with myself.

Thankfully no scary moments clipping in or out of the pedals. Infact I don't know what all the fuss is about, famous last words.

Although did spend 20 mins last night trying without success to clip in but pardon the pun its just clicked tonight.

Thoughts on clip less, it stood up to the hype and felt easier to pedal, up hill in my eyes it seemed to make a big difference.

So I am a convert


----------



## Nigelnaturist (19 Jun 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> First clip less ride tonight 10 miles @ 13mph. So quite impressed with myself.
> 
> Thankfully no scary moments clipping in or out of the pedals. Infact I don't know what all the fuss is about, famous last words.
> 
> ...


I had that problem, but never a problem whilst riding.


----------



## Longshot (20 Jun 2013)

My left foot doesn't clip in easily but my right does. I'm going to tinker with the position of the cleats on my left foot before I next go out.


----------



## heather68 (20 Jun 2013)

havent take the plunge to go clipless yet still havin a look at shoes and pedals, my average around 12.5mph but persevering trying to edge it up gradually...hit my 10 week mark of cycling on monday and training for 100km on 7th july so chuffed with my progress so far.....changed my bar width and stem and made so much difference to comfort in shoulders and wrists...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Jun 2013)

heather68 said:


> havent take the plunge to go clipless yet still havin a look at shoes and pedals, my average around 12.5mph but persevering trying to edge it up gradually...hit my 10 week mark of cycling on monday and training for 100km on 7th july so chuffed with my progress so far.....changed my bar width and stem and made so much difference to comfort in shoulders and wrists...


I did that just last week and it did make a difference, well done on 10 weeks in, keep at it.


----------



## Longshot (20 Jun 2013)

My first ride on returning to cycling 16 months ago was at just over 10 mph for about 10 miles. I now average close to 15 mph for 25 miles plus. It's all in the miles you put under your Lycra.

Yours

A fat, old git.


----------



## aces_up1504 (7 Jul 2013)

Well stepped it up a notch today and completed the big 50 on the Liverpool chester Liverpool ride 51 miles in 4 hours 15 mins. Very happy completed it with the minimum off fuss but the last 10 the legs started to feel it, probably not helped picking up a slow puncture and not noticing it until back in the car.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (7 Jul 2013)

aces_up1504 said:


> Well stepped it up a notch today and completed the big 50 on the Liverpool chester Liverpool ride 51 miles in 4 hours 15 mins. Very happy completed it with the minimum off fuss but the last 10 the legs started to feel it, probably not helped picking up a slow puncture and not noticing it until back in the car.


Well done, dont talk to me about the fairy these last two days I could throttle her.


----------



## heather68 (10 Jul 2013)

Completed my first 100km rapha womens event on sunday in under 5hrs so chuffed in the heat...had a wee fall as first event in cleats spend the evening in a & e having stitches in my knee . Off bike for next few days  itching to get back on tho must be mad lol


----------



## aces_up1504 (11 Jul 2013)

heather68 said:


> Completed my first 100km rapha womens event on sunday in under 5hrs so chuffed in the heat...had a wee fall as first event in cleats spend the evening in a & e having stitches in my knee . Off bike for next few days itching to get back on tho must be mad lol


 

Well done and hope your back on the bike soon


----------



## aces_up1504 (14 Jul 2013)

Very Busy weekend on the bike.

Did the Sky Ride leader training on Saturday, which was a great day. Sunday I joined one of the sky rides which have just started in Knowsley. 20 Miles at a very gentle pace plus another 10 commuting to the start.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (15 Jul 2013)

heather68 said:


> Completed my first 100km rapha womens event on sunday in under 5hrs so chuffed in the heat...had a wee fall as first event in cleats spend the evening in a & e having stitches in my knee . Off bike for next few days itching to get back on tho must be mad lol


No the rest of the world is mad, well done.


----------

